# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  عربيات بوليس سبور

## zizoYAzizo

يبقى انت اكيد اكيد مش فى مصر  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

مينفعش أطوع في البوليس عندهم  ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم




> مينفعش أطوع في البوليس عندهم




ههههههههههه اكيد ينفع ..  بس لا تنسى تاخدني معاك .. حاسة اني بديت احب فعل الخير  :Smart:  



تسلم ايدك يا زيزو على الصور .. تعقيد والله .. جاي على بالي اقطع عليك سلك النت  ولا اخرب لك الكمبيوتر   :Huh:  عشان تبطل تعقدنا كده .. ::sorry::  

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مينفعش أطوع في البوليس عندهم


 ::  ينفع تطوع متقلقش بس لازم تبتدى المشوار من اوله من ركوب الحمار ووالجمل والحصان وبعدين تترقى شويه وتركب جرار زراعى وبعدين تبدتدى تركب العربيات زى الفيات 128 وانت طالع مرورا بالعربيات كلها لغايه لما تتحال على المعاش هناك قبل ماتحط رجلك فى اللمبورجينى  :: 

منورنا يامعلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههه اكيد ينفع ..  بس لا تنسى تاخدني معاك .. حاسة اني بديت احب فعل الخير  
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه ادام انتى مستعده للخير ممكن تبتدى المشوار زى احمد صلاح كده من اوله بردوه يا اميرلاد  ::hop::  
وان كان على الكمبيوتر او النت هتلاقينى داخلكو من اى كمبيوتر تانى بقى ماهو الصراحه انا متعقدش لوحدى  :: 
منورانا ديما بوجودك يا اميرلاد فى السيارات

----------


## summar

هههههههه جميلة والله يازيزو اوى
لو فى مصر دى البوليس نفسه هيسرق العربيات والحرامية اللى هيدورو على البوليس

احمدو ربنا يجماعة علشان تعرفو قيمة البيجو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههه جميلة والله يازيزو اوى
> لو فى مصر دى البوليس نفسه هيسرق العربيات والحرامية اللى هيدورو على البوليس
> 
> احمدو ربنا يجماعة علشان تعرفو قيمة البيجو


ربنا يباركلك يا يسرا وشكرا على التواجد ضحكتنى والله على التفسير ده  ::

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*لامبورجيني !!!!

تشكر يا زيزو ... و مش متطوع*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *لامبورجيني !!!!
> 
> تشكر يا زيزو ... و مش متطوع*


بيع التوكتوك الاول يامحمود بقى وانا ااجره منك لغايه لما نسافر وهتتطوع يعنى هتتطوع بالذوق بالعافيه هتطوع  ::

----------

